# Please enter! Major in Maine . . .



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/287459517993041/

Last year , we pulled off a golden major in Union, Maine and now it is looking promising for the Southern Maine Coastal Cluster AKA Vacationland. 

Anyone entering a golden!??? 

https://www.facebook.com/events/287459517993041/


Vacationland Dog Club, Inc.	AB/O/JSHW	Scarborough	Thu 05/17/2012	Closes: Wed 05/02	Past Entry	Judging Panel
Vacationland Dog Club, Inc.	RLY	Scarborough	Thu 05/17/2012	Closes: Wed 05/02	Past Entry	Judging Panel
York County Kennel Club Of Maine	AB/O/JSHW	Scarborough	Fri 05/18/2012	Closes: Wed 05/02	Past Entry	Judging Panel
York County Kennel Club Of Maine	RLY	Scarborough	Fri 05/18/2012	Closes: Wed 05/02	Past Entry	Judging Panel
Vacationland Dog Club, Inc.	AB/O/JSHW	Scarborough	Sat 05/19/2012	Closes: Wed 05/02	Past Entry	Judging Panel
Vacationland Dog Club, Inc.	RLY	Scarborough	Sat 05/19/2012	Closes: Wed 05/02	Past Entry	Judging Panel


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Jill, if you're not a member of this group already, you should be:

Goldenmajors : Golden Majors

I believe it's the same as the facebook group, but not everyone is on facebook.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

we are not entered this year at scarborough... usually we do that show but last year there was no wolfhound entry at all... so we opted to go to St. hubert down in Connecticut this year instead... the week before... therei s a wolfhound supported entry and lots of the non regular obedience classes 
good luck up at scarborough


----------

